# Looking for a locking lid that'll fit a standard 10 gallon aquarium



## rbourette (Nov 3, 2014)

As the title says, I'm looking for a good locking lid that'll fit on an average 10 gallon aquarium. I'll be keeping a large Scolopendra galapagoensis tank so I need to make sure the enclosure is as escape-proof as possible. 
Any help would be really appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 3, 2014)

They sell locking screen covers for standard 10G at every big-box pet store, and pretty much every mom and pop LPS too... are those not what you had in mind? It will cost more for someone to ship you one than they sell for new...


----------



## rbourette (Nov 3, 2014)

Really? At all the petco's and petsmart around here(the only petstores near me) they only sell the screen hovers that lay op top of the tank but don't have any kind of locking mechanism.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 3, 2014)

....You could buy two sets of clamps so all the corners are tight...


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 4, 2014)

my 10g i got from walmart.. has pegs on corners that have a cross that fit below the lip and when slid back it lifts off normally when slid in locking position its good. plus not all wire and 2 little feed ports  so less stress for the T imo.. much bette rthen zilla slide tops [hate my 20g i wont be puting an lp there lol]


----------

